
Gosubc – An implementation of the SubC language in Go - vmorgulis
https://github.com/qeedquan/gosubc
======
latenightcoding
I love this type of projects.

Relevant:

[https://github.com/robertkrimen/otto](https://github.com/robertkrimen/otto)

(JavaScript interpreter in go)

[https://github.com/Shopify/go-lua](https://github.com/Shopify/go-lua)

Lua VM in go

------
padator
So? Is it shorter? How much shorter? How does Go improve over C? Just curious.

------
SloopJon
I'm not sure where the C89 in the submitted title came from. This is for SubC,
"a simple subset of C." This README describes the many differences:

[http://www.t3x.org/subc/README-current.html](http://www.t3x.org/subc/README-
current.html)

~~~
klodolph
Wow, that's a lot of features removed. No double, float, short, long, signed,
unsigned, or typedef? There goes 99% of the C programs ever written.

~~~
amyjess
Sounds like they're trying to make it more like B.

~~~
stcredzero
Charlie Stross should put the language Z in his books. It's another language
of that heritage, but writing a working compiler in it would constitute a
thaumaturgic formula so powerful, the universe would end.

~~~
mrkgnao
Is "thaumaturgic" related to "demiurge" etymologically?

~~~
Hemospectrum
Yes. The "urge" part means "work:" Thaumaturgy is using magic to do work, and
a demiurge was just a craftsman or artisan until Plato borrowed the term for
theological purposes.

~~~
mrkgnao
Huh, that's cool. I wonder if there's any way I can expand my etymology-fu
apart from just picking stuff up randomly or learning Latin/Ancient Greek. (I
did read _Word Power Made Easy_ as a kid. It kicked off my interest in these
things.)

~~~
amyjess
One thing you can do is, if you come across a word you're curious about, plug
it into Wiktionary and see what comes up. Wiktionary tends to be pretty good
with etymology.

For example, thaumaturgy:
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/thaumaturgy](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/thaumaturgy)

Clicking on one of the links provided gives this:
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ἔργον](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ἔργον)
which lists a number of derived forms. Did you know that the words "energy"
and "lethargy" and the prefix "ergo-" come from a derivative the Greek root of
"urge"? Neither did I until I started writing this comment.

And looking up "demiurge" leads me to this:
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Δημιουργός](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Δημιουργός)
where it comes from the Greek for "public worker". So that probably means the
"demi" in "demiurge" comes from the same root as "democratic"! And going to
the lowercase form gives
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/δημιουργός](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/δημιουργός)

And I just realized that referring to a divine entity as "the Demiurge" is
just a fancy way of saying "the Creator" or "the Maker".

~~~
mrkgnao
That's very similar to what I do now. I was looking for something more
systematic than "hope you stumble across cool words" :)

I did not know that _energy_ and _lethargy_ come from the same Greek root,
though, thanks!

